# phpbb 3.0 help PLEASE HELP



## derk4392 (Nov 2, 2007)

when i goto the forums mangement under my phpnuke 8.0 admin page i get this


```
Fatal error: Class 'sql_db' not found in /home/death/public_html/modules/Forums/includes/db.php on line 60
```
PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Where did you get information on integrating phpBB 3 with phpNuke? Also, keep in mind that phpBB 3 is still in beta and is not yet ready for use on a production site.


----------

